# Spearfising with Sharks on Tug Heron



## Firefishvideo

Here is a video from Sunday. I shot a descent AJ, and a couple very pesky sharks came in to give me a hard time. Wouldn't give me enough time to unhook my stringer from the wreck and make an escape.....I even dropped my Rife!!!!!!...while unhooking the stringer and was forced to do battle with a VERY SHORT pole spear I had been using to kill lionfish. I won't ruin the ending for you.......enjoy!


----------



## doradohunter

I believe one of those sharks would have lost an eye.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Something is wrong with his abdullah oblongata!!!!:yes:


----------



## chano

Nice catch.

Those sharks just wouldnt give up on ya man


----------



## no woryz

Cool video...... yea @ about 4:51 you can see the shark swimming around the riffe..oop's...... where was Fred? he must have had you back from about 80 ft away..... couldnt see him anywhere but in the beginning.... lol..... great job on the AJ, fending off the sharks and getting it all on video to top it off....


----------



## swander

Guess there wont be to many people diving the Heron for awhile!! Scott, you've got some NADS! Quite certain that the powerhead would have came out about the 3rd time that guy screwed with ya. Awesome video!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## lastcast

Another great video! Man that thing would not give up. Often wondered why divers wouldn't have a screw in blunt tip where you could persuade the sharks from coming back. Do they have tips like that, or are they just not needed? Always wondered.


----------



## buckeye83

awesome footage! those jokers were very persistent..


----------



## coolbluestreak

Good job fowling that attempted robbery, all I can say is you have got some stones!


----------



## Cajun Spearit

WOW!!! You da man...


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

cool video, my wet suit would still be soaking in some oxiclean from that trip.


----------



## Evensplit

Incredible footage - GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## AUDIVE

"where was Fred? he must have had you back from about 80 ft away..... couldnt see him anywhere but in the beginning.... lol....."


That's about right. The way Scott sips air, I was on my way to my safety stop and was watching from above and thought he was right behind me, before the excitement started. I did not realize it was that exciting until I just watched the video. Sorry I had to leave early Scott, but probably a good thing as you might have had to deal with some murky water also. 

Great Video.


----------



## polar21

I am rather ine,perienced at spearfishing but wouldnt it have been better to leave the stringer hooked to you rather than tie it to the wreck?


----------



## below me

wow!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Crazy! You have steel balls brother


----------



## K-man

Cool video Scott, now I see why you were so pumped afterward, and why you drank that beer at the end of the day. You deserved it! Good job!


----------



## Firefishvideo

polar21 said:


> I am rather ine,perienced at spearfishing but wouldnt it have been better to leave the stringer hooked to you rather than tie it to the wreck?


 I personally never hook the stringer or gun to myself when they are in use. Sharks are so powerful, that they could drag you fast enough that you could not detach, and might even have your mask/reg. torn away. Even large amberjacks can drag you fast enough to hurt you badly if you hit the wreck.......which is why I clip them off to something as quickly as I can. I shot that jack about half way into my dive, and didn't want to haul around a large bleeding,fighting amberjack the rest of the dive.:whistling: ....as it ended up, I probably should have just called the dive after shooting the jack, but you never know ...and hate to waste any available bottom time + I wouldn't have gotten that awesome video!:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime

Firefishvideo said:


> ....as it ended up, I probably should have just called the dive after shooting the jack, but you never know ...and hate to waste any available bottom time + I wouldn't have gotten that awesome video!:thumbsup:


Awesome video. Way to keep cool in an extremely tense situation. I think one nosy shark would have been enough.

Way to look at the positive side of things though.


----------



## PompNewbie

wow.. everytime i think about getting my Cert. I watch a video like that.. I would have needed to change my huggies after that


----------



## Firefishvideo

Evensplit said:


> Incredible footage - GREAT JOB!!!


 Thanks Jim! I owe it all to my "support crew" at MBT! ....Glad you lent me that camera years ago and got me hooked! See you Friday night at the Sale/Spearfishing Seminar!


----------



## SaltAddict

They should put that video next to "multi-tasking" in the dictionary. Great job! Amazing video!


----------



## jojol513

Good job man! way to stay calm under such pressure. Your breathing stayed the same from what i could tell. Good example for other divers...PS Nice AJ...


----------



## marmidor

jojol513 said:


> Good job man! way to stay calm under such pressure. Your breathing stayed the same from what i could tell. Good example for other divers...PS Nice AJ...


Yeah no doubt. I would have blown my load and rolled! SCOTT is a true champ!!


----------



## no woryz

Scott...... just spoke with Fred.....He wanted to clarify to me that he was only 65 feet away on a safety stop, not the 80' I mentioned earlier...lol...... It may be worth considering that the sharks definitely seemed interested in you more than the AJ...... could it be the grey wetsuit??? it's spring you know....love is in the air..... I'm just saying..... they didn't bother Fred and he had some trigger.... much tastier fish.... you can call me with your response if it is unfit to post on a family forum..... again, good video..... glad your okay.... and its no wonder you wouldn't give me your speargun when you came to the boat.... later buddy....


----------



## Firefishvideo

no woryz said:


> Scott...... just spoke with Fred.....He wanted to clarify to me that he was only 65 feet away on a safety stop, not the 80' I mentioned earlier...lol...... It may be worth considering that the sharks definitely seemed interested in you more than the AJ...... could it be the grey wetsuit??? it's spring you know....love is in the air..... I'm just saying..... they didn't bother Fred and he had some trigger.... much tastier fish.... you can call me with your response if it is unfit to post on a family forum..... again, good video..... glad your okay.... and its no wonder you wouldn't give me your speargun when you came to the boat.... later buddy....


 I watched the video again, and all I can think of is .....well , yes... my suit is silver/grey .....might have something to do with it....but I think more likely - I DID APPROACH the first shark when he got near me. Usually that causes them to bolt......but maybe I got one with a different personality ....which does not like being bullied. Either way, I think it was territorial. Once I started up, they left me alone. ....of course if they had given me some space I'd of been gone much quicker!
-I did notice that my breathing stayed the same throughout which was good....but my heart rate was pretty high.....and I know they could feel it.:blink:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

WOW. Great video!


----------



## emyska06422

That's awesome kudos on fending off TWO sharks, looks like you had your hands full. What camera are you using? Great footage


----------



## Roofish

Very cool:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo

emyska06422 said:


> That's awesome kudos on fending off TWO sharks, looks like you had your hands full. What camera are you using? Great footage


Thanks, I was using a Contour cam , I usually use a much larger camera, but since I was spear fishing , I just brought along the little one in case something interesting came along!


----------



## emyska06422

Nice I just picked up a go pro hero 2 about a week ago in hopes of getting footage much like yours, minus the sharks of course though it did make things more interesting.


----------



## DiverShane1

*Shark Sheild..????*

Just wondering how much of a differance something like a Shark Sheild would have made...I am still on the fence about getting one but hear good things for them...


----------



## Firefishvideo

I don't know.....haven't used one .....don't like the though of having ANOTHER piece of gear hanging off of me, but I think that since they are getting good reviews .....I would consider one for certain situations (low vis,night dives,spearfishing)


----------



## coolbluestreak

Firefishvideo said:


> don't like the though of having ANOTHER piece of gear hanging off of me


Thats kind of what I was thinking but, maybe it's not that bad?
I guess I'll get to see tomorrow when millertime uses his new one...


----------



## deepsixrich

Used shark shields for a couple years now. Sharks never got close enough for me to even have to give them a poke. Had 3 snappers on a stringer attached to the wreck. My son alerted me about 2 sharks circling the stringer. I went to pick up the stringer and the sharks immediately left. 
But the time I remember the most was on the Russian Freighter, the largest Bull I have ever seen, he was huge wanted our snapper. I seen a few 6 footers but this guy dwarfed them all. Do they get 9 to 10 feet...Maybe it was underwater magnification but he was huge and coming straight towards us. A smaller 6 to 7 footer was behind him. He got within 6 feet and took an immediate right. The smaller one took a left and they circled but never got closer than 6 feet. At the end of the dive had to re-set the anchor since it was hung in rubble and the big one was still there, hanging in the fringes. I think Shark Shields work! Seen them work...If its scientifically proven they don't... please don't tell me. 
PS They add a level of confidence for me that's irreplaceable...Guess I'm just chicken!


----------



## DropB

To the OP, we dove the Heron yesterday and had 2 sharks roll up on us like they owned the spot. Circled us a few times and acted like they wanted a piece of us. Course it could've been the 40 pound cobia by buddy shot. got our gear and got the hell outta dodge.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

DiverShane1 said:


> Just wondering how much of a differance something like a Shark Sheild would have made...I am still on the fence about getting one but hear good things for them...


I will try to get some video of my SharkShield in action sometime soon. I would also like to show how sharks lose interest when you send your fish to the surface on a lift-bag.

SharkShield videos:
http://sharkshield.com/?/m/video


----------



## coolbluestreak

I took my new (new to me tank) to Dive pros to get hydro'd today.
I was talking to CJ about diving and she said that one of the spots she dove yesterday was tug Heron, I asked if she saw any sharks and I think she went a little bit white as she told me about 2 sharks that wouldn't leave them alone and kept coming back. I asked her if she saw Scotts video, she said "what video?" so I had to show her..... So apparently they are still there.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Gonna have to make another Heron Dive.....sounds like those two sharks have become accustomed to getting aggressive with divers. Next time it will be with a couple of power heads......and a couple of cameras of course! I don't like to kill sharks, but this seems kind of like the same thing as when Bears loose their fear of people, and have to be put down.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Sign me up for that dive, my powerhead is ready!


----------



## El Kabong

Firefishvideo said:


> Gonna have to make another Heron Dive.....sounds like those two sharks have become accustomed to getting aggressive with divers. Next time it will be with a couple of power heads......and a couple of cameras of course! I don't like to kill sharks, but this seems kind of like the same thing as when Bears loose their fear of people, and have to be put down.


Probably not necessary. These are sandbar sharks. They're territorial, but they'll move on their own after a few weeks. I've seen the same behavior with singles and pairs on other reefs and wrecks, including unpublished locations early in the season (aka spots where people aren't diving). I've seen this with no dead fish in the water too. It's territorial, not competition for food.






http://youtu.be/Hn_hwsC39Ek​


----------



## SaltAddict

El Kabong (great name)- Imho I have seen the same thing and in this video they appear to be more interested in the diver than the fish (only Scott could say for sure). However, Monday I had 3 swarm me after they heard my bands pop. They were frenzied (pecs down) and dinner dancing like mad. I missed the fish and they swarmed it thinking it was hit. It was a cobia, so it tucked comfortably under the sharks and disappeared with them. One of them (the smallest) approached my blind side halfway through my ascent. I caught her at the last second (long enough to square off and poke her snout). This appeared territorial. The other behavior was feeding related for sure. I can recall several occassions where sandbar's behavior was more toward the food competition than territorial.


----------

